# Quality camping spots within an hour or so of Leeds



## Bingo (May 12, 2009)

A up, managed to get use of a camper this weekend and wanna make the most of it... can anyone recommend any good spots within relatively short distance from Leeds? Seaside would be nice but not sure if the old gal will make it... might be worth a go! 

Ideas we had so far are Appletreewick and How Steen Gorge... any other decent ones?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 12, 2009)

Grassington, Malham - almost anywhere in the Yorkshire Dales will be good.  Ring up the Tourist Information office in any place before you go.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2009)

This spot isn't too far from Grassington - can't vouch for the campsite itself as have never stayed there (my parents might think it a bit odd if I came up the the Dales and didn't stay with them ) but the area is beautiful 

http://www.woodnook.net/


----------



## Bingo (May 12, 2009)

Wow cool name I'll check it out!


----------



## Bingo (May 12, 2009)

Looks a bit posh! Ideally something near a river or stream with  a nearby pub would be cool...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2009)

This one is near Masham, which is a nice little town and also home to the Black Sheep Brewery 

Looks to be a pub on site as well!

http://www.blackswanholiday.co.uk/


----------



## Dovydaitis (May 12, 2009)

try here to see what they say? i get all mine off thee and have had no problems so far


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2009)

Helmsley and Pickering are both quite pleasant, but maybe a bit far from Leeds for you?


----------



## Bingo (May 12, 2009)

Just got a text saying there's a nice one near Burnsall... think its near the river and I'm sure there's a couple of pubs too, so might stay there one night and venture somewhere else day after!


----------



## derf (May 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This one is near Masham, which is a nice little town and also home to the Black Sheep Brewery
> 
> Looks to be a pub on site as well!
> 
> http://www.blackswanholiday.co.uk/



Been to the brewery and it's a good trip. Better for a few days is Malham as long as you enjoy walking.
The nice thing about a camper is you can do both.


----------



## Dovydaitis (May 14, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Helmsley and Pickering are both quite pleasant, but maybe a bit far from Leeds for you?



they are both very nice. if you wanted to go a bit firther i can personally reccomd a loely site in Robin Hoods Bay, damn cheap as well


----------



## Fuchs66 (May 14, 2009)

Good 'un Dovy keep that advertising going


----------



## Bingo (May 14, 2009)

go on then recommend away!


----------



## Fuchs66 (May 14, 2009)

.


----------



## boha (May 14, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Helmsley and Pickering are both quite pleasant, but maybe a bit far from Leeds for you?



we did that in about an hour in the camper the other week. bit hairy going up sutton bank though  had a cup of tea and watched the gliders taking off from the top. 

not much in Helmsley really, although that shop that sells lardy cakes is ace.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 14, 2009)

Probably best taking the caravan route if the camper is a bit knackered 

Yeah, there's really only enough in Helmsley for a day (castle, market, etc).  There's a bit more to do in Pickering, but that's a bit further towards the coast.


----------



## electric.avenue (Jun 3, 2009)

I definitely agree that Malham would be good. 

You have a few pubs there - I think the Buck Inn still has a Hiker's Bar ... yes, it does:

http://www.buckinnmalham.co.uk/bar.html

You can walk up the valley to the Cove, and there is a stream that's good for paddling. If you feel energetic you can walk to the top of the Cove where there is a "limestone pavement".

There are other walks around the area too, to caves, a waterfall, and the Tarn.

There's a campsite at the farm in the valley leading up to the Cove.

I've got happy memories of singing along with other campers/hikers in the Hikers Bar!


----------

